# Any problems with eircom broadband?



## g1g

Hi,

anyone having problems with eircom broadband last night and tonight? Have tried it on pc, laptop and iphone both nights and some pages not loading for ages.  Anyone else experiencing problems?

Thanks


----------



## Rois

I am also - thought it was just me, as normally very fast.  Problems started Sunday and even worse today if anything.


----------



## oldtimer

Yes - same with me. Glad to know it is a nationwide problem so, and not just my computer. Perhaps it is due to the present weather conditions.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Happening to me with NTL. Might be unrelated though.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Possible-DNS-Hack-at-Ireland-039-s-Largest-ISP-115860.shtml


----------



## Armada

Problems here too..


----------



## ollie323

I couldn't even connect last night. Anything to do with the electricians strike?


----------



## aislingeorge

I have been having problems with it too.  The modem shows a red light and then I cannot connect to internet.  I phoned eircom broadband and they gave me some directions and a password to use and it worked ok, but it does happen often enough--when the weather is bad!


----------



## Darthvadar

Me too...

I'm with Eircom for over two years, and last night was the first time I had problems connecting to the internet, and when I finally connected, it was dropping constantly...

As other posters have said, I thought it was just me...

Darth...


----------



## woodbine

same here. It starting going wrong last night around 9pm.

the funny thing is it would bring up the google search results page as fast as usual but then wouldn't connect to anything. Very frustrating and i gave up in the end. 

It had better be working by the time i need it tonight!.grrr


----------



## Splash

same here too. it's done it at random times over the last 2 weeks, i thought it might be something to do with the speed upgrade they gave me a month ago (from 1mb to 4mb).  but sunday and yesterday i had the identical problem to you woodbine. 

hopefully they aknowledge that there is a national problem, and fix it quickly. i am in the dublin area. many of us rely on it for working as well.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

ditto here ... last night and a few weeks ago.

I has instant messenger access but no browser pr oulook access.

Got to be early for a change!


----------



## Splash

just found a long thread discussion on this very problem over on boards.ie. 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055608998


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I have the same problem. 

Can anyone summarise the 13 pages on boards.ie about it? 

I note that they first reported this problem on Wednesday last. 

Has eircom made any announcement about it


----------



## lou2

I have the same problem also. Started on Sunday evening and continued yesterday evening. Mine seems to work ok during the day time...very frustrating.


----------



## Armada

Very weak Vodafone coverage today too... is this a coincidence or should we blame the weather?


----------



## coldcake

Same here. My connection was saying local access only. I looked up a solution to this but ended up doing a system reset. I only posted last friday to say I never had a problem with  eircom. Seems to be working today. Done a speed test and got 2.5 mb on 3mb connection. I wish eircom would post something on their website to say there was a problem. Mrs. Coldcake blames the weather conditions, but can this be true?


----------



## g1g

ya its fine for me during the day, it's only about 8.30 that it has gone haywire the last two nights. No weather problems in Cork so don't think that could be it.


----------



## bigjoe_dub

they seem to be advocating an open DNS.
see page 11 of the thread
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055608998&page=11

I have not done this myself.  if you do attempt this i would recomend taking note of anything you change, just in case like.

***********************************************************
Reckon we need to have this info pretty much at the start of every page. Invaluable and pretty easy workaround to the problems going on with eircom's DNS servers:


Quote:
Primary DNS: 208.67.222.222
Sec. DNS: 208.67.220.220

You will have to edit your Netopia Router settings.

http://192.168.1.254/

Go into Expert mode/Configure/Connection:

Primary and Sec DNS settings are there, change to above, and hit Save/Restart button.


The above settings are on the Netopia 2247 wireless router, new GUI.  

post originally by Irishpancake

If you prefer to reset on your PC rather than the router, here are the details from eircom's site slightly altered to use the OpenDNS addresses:

•Right-click on the connection you are using, which will either be a Local Area Connection if you have connected the modem using the yellow Ethernet cable or a Wireless Network Connection if you are connected wirelessly.
•If you see an Enable option, click it.
•Select Properties.
•Click on Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/Ipv4). 
•Click Properties
•Select Use the following DNS server addresses.
•The Preferred DNS server is 208.67.222.222 (eircom's is 213.94.190.194)
•The Alternate DNS server is 208.67.220.220 (eircom's is 213.94.190.236)
•Click OK. 

*************************************************************


----------



## Splash

Brendan said:


> I have the same problem.
> 
> Can anyone summarise the 13 pages on boards.ie about it?
> 
> The people on boards.ie recommend to change your dns settings to use opendns. Sorry Brendan but not au fait enough with this technology. Hopefully Eircom release a statement in the meantime with advice for their customers that they have fixed and made secure their service, and we don't have to do any jiggery-pokery with settings.


----------



## g1g

http://www.siliconrepublic.com/news/article/13367/cio/eircom-confirms-dns-outage



> *Eircom confirms DNS outage*
> 
> 07.07.2009
> Ireland's largest ISP Eircom has confirmed that there was a domain name server (DNS) outage on its website last night after users complained they were being redirected to bogus sites, leading to speculation the company’s server has been hacked.
> The company so far has not issued a statement on the extent of the outage or if indeed it was hacked. A statement is due shortly.
> Users last night posted threads on Boards.ie that they had been experiencing serious DNS slowdowns and odd occurances such as when visiting Facebook or RTE.ie they would be redirected to sites showing pictures of scantily clad women or advertising pages.


----------



## onq

g1g said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone having problems with eircom broadband last night and tonight? Have tried it on pc, laptop and iphone both nights and some pages not loading for ages.  Anyone else experiencing problems?
> 
> Thanks



Been busy, but back now.

Yep it was dire.

I was trying to download files I needed to read via e-mail, which is mail1.eircom.net and it stalled twice on a 2.5Mb file.

Using the ping command it was losing 1, 2, 3 and all 4 test packets during this period.

Left it until a bit later when the load usually dies down from the sufrats and constantly pinged while I was downloading and I got it through.

Hardest download to manage and the slowest since I moved from dialup on a 14.4 V2 Modem.

Its since been fine.

ONQ


----------



## Brendan Burgess

It is very frustrating that eircom.net won't put up a statement on their website, stating what the problem is and how they are resolving it.

 A lot of people will start adjusting their system, when it looks as if we should just wait until eircom solves the problems.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I emailed eircom.net asking them why they do not put up a prominent notice on their website about it. They sent me this reply. I suppose it's the closest to a public statement so far: 



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your recent email to eircom.net Technical Support.
> 
> In regards to your query, we are currently experiencing a system wide outage. This is an intermittent issue and normal service shall resume ASAP. Apologies for any inconvenience caused. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> eircom.net Residential Technical Support.
> ---------------------------------------------


----------



## Splash

It could be a damage limitation measure - don't acknowledge on their website that they have a problem, they are hoping that only a small number of customers run into the problem and notice it, before normal service can resume when they fix it. 

How are we supposed to know when they have fixed the issue for  good though if they won't admit publically that they have an issue?!


----------



## fobs

Had this problem too last night. Could log into some websites but not others. Didn't bother changing any settings just tried again after 11pm and it seemed to be better.
Still could not log into facebook or RTE last night.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Problems here again ... aaagh


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Paul Cullen reports on it in today's [broken link removed] 

*Suspected hacker attack on Eircom internet service*

PAUL CULLEN

MANY OF Eircom’s 500,000 internet subscribers have been left offline or experienced delays in web browsing at times this week because of a suspected attack by hackers.

 Some customers who tried to connect to popular sites such as RTÉ, Facebook or Bebo were redirected to incorrect websites, often displaying images of advertising or scantily clad women.


 The company blamed the problems on “an unusual and irregular volume of internet traffic” directed at its website, which affected the systems and servers that provide access to the internet for its customers.


  Internet discussion groups speculated that the problems were caused by a hacker accessing Eircom’s domain name server (DNS) system through a denial-of-service attack. This involves a target site being saturated with messages and requests to the point it can no longer function properly.
 The Eircom spokesman said it was too early to say whether the problems were caused by hackers. Although unable to say what the cause of the problem was, he said the company believed it had now rectified matters.
 RTÉ said it was concerned at what had happened and had raised the matter with senior management at Eircom. “However, we understand that RTÉ.ie was not specifically targeted and that it is a more widespread issue on Eircom’s network.”


 The Eircom spokesman said it had taken a number of steps, including software updates and hardware interventions, to restore full internet service.


 He also rejected claims that the company had failed to inform customers, saying a notice was put up on the website yesterday.


----------



## hizzy

Problems here as well................


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Just rang broadband support twice ..... it rang out ...... twice!

I've never had a problem 'til now.

As Brendan says it's an awful pity that customers aren't kept updated.

I have instant messenger access, intermittent email (Outlook) access and hit and miss browser access. It took 3 refreshes to get AAM to open up. Another few refreshes to get new posts up.


*Edit:* Tried a third time .... message says they are experiencing a heavy amount of traffic and are working on it.

Want to hear for yourself: 1890 260 260 (cost of a local call).

Tell 'em Paddy sent you!


*Edit (again):* Internet Service Announcement here:[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess

In case people have difficulty getting through to eircom.net's site, here is their announcement. It was not there yesterday when I looked at around 13.30. 

*INTERNET SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT*

                            Customers may have recently experienced delays in web browsing and may have been unable to access the Internet. In some cases, customers may have been redirected to incorrect websites.
                  This issue has been caused by an unusual and irregular volume of internet traffic being directed onto our network, and this impacted the systems and servers that provide access to the Internet for our customers.
                  eircom is working continuously to minimise the impact for customers and has taken a number of steps, including software updates and hardware interventions, to fully restore internet service.


----------



## g1g

should be entitled to a discount or something off next bill since everyone was affected


----------



## coldcake

Looks like something similar is happening in Asia.

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2009/07/123_48138.html


----------



## lyonsie

problem here also, but with desktop rather than laptop.   Though laptop sometimes slows or stops also.
Will wait and see what the experts are saying here, as don't know much about the whole thing.


----------



## MB05

I think it's a case of "we don't know what's wrong, we tried switching it off and on again!"  Only joking!  

It is strange that everyone is experiencing the meltdown between 9-11 most nights.  Obviously this is the busiest period for home usage and if something/someone is putting pressure on the network the added volume at these periods is causing it to fall over.  

With the amount of money eircom pays for support etc it shouldn't be taking this long to isolate the problem and fix it.  I think they claimed it was fixed but I for one had connection issues around 22:15 last night.  

Don't know about you guys but I am lost without it.  Funny how dependent you get on technology.  It's not that long ago that we were all on dial up and that was worse than most of what we are experiencing now.  I don't know how we ever put up with dial up.

I found it amusing that they said they put a notice up on their internet site about the problem.  Eh? Hello. We can't connect?  I find eircom.net's email website one of the hardest to access when the internet is slow.  Drives me demented most of the time!


----------



## Sneem-Man

I'm having problems yet again...


----------



## onq

It went off totally around Midnight the night before last.
Nothing would bring it up.
Rebooting usually refreshes the IP stack - nada.
Rebooting and pinging - nada.
Last night it was okay.
Its some American script kiddie back from school.
They're six hours and probably more behind Europe.
So its 6pm there when its 12pm here.

Grrrrr.

oNQ.


----------



## Towger

I am more surprised that all you dedicated followers of Aboutmoney are using Eircom for Internet access when there are cheaper (quality)alternatives available


----------



## ml10

if it's only happening at certain times I'd say there's either congestion on the line (to many people logging on at once) or segmentation (node was over sold)


----------



## lou2

Anyone still having these problems with Eircom broadband? I am only getting intermittent coverage. It's really annoying.


----------



## g1g

ya. was fine the last couple of days but from 5pm today it's been bad for me. Driving me bonkers!!!!!


----------



## DavyJones

Yea, just this evening, can't access a lot of familar websites. Happened about a week or two ago as well.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Same here in Cork ... Page Load Error is my usual report

How long does it take to sort a problem?


----------



## DavyJones

PaddyBloggit said:


> Same here in Cork ... Page Load Error is my usual report
> 
> How long does it take to sort a problem?



with me, if I keep refreshing, they eventually pop up.


----------



## Armada

Same here too.... several attempts made before this site loaded


----------



## Rois

took ages to get in again just now


----------



## Darthvadar

Same here in Dublin...

It's taken me the best part of an hour to check two email accounts...

A flipping pain....

Darth...


----------



## minkydog

can't even get up www.eircom.net with a 3 net connection! I need them as my incoming mail server and need to check e mails urgently. Cant even look at m y webmail!!! Hope they get it sorted soon!!! REALLY SOON


----------



## MB05

Amazing how they still can't isolate the problem.  They have yet to come out and say what the real problem is!  Is a hacker or is it their network?  Perhaps they still haven't a clue.  I wish they would keep us informed.  It is like they are trying to sweep it under the carpet. 

If it keeps up I will have to seriously consider an alternative and I work for them!!!!


----------



## selfbuilder

I have changed to the Open DNS settings and everything is working again.  At least this site is more helpful than eircom.


----------



## minkydog

selfbuilder said:


> I have changed to the Open DNS settings and everything is working again. At least this site is more helpful than eircom.


 

Can you now get onto www.eircom.net  ???? or is the site still down?


----------



## selfbuilder

No eircom.net won't open.  Don't know if its the fact that i am now using open dns or maybe the site is down.


----------



## kirkie

Phew! Finally found a conversation about eircom's iffy connection. I thought it was because I am with another company but have to use eircom for receiving mail. At least so far I haven't sussed out another way of getting free of eircom. I have had very poor connection in the last few days, and to make it slightly more difficult, I use a mac and the others in the house use pc and I am not sure if they have had problems.I have other addresses but the one I prefer to use for email naturally is the one that doesn't require web access. Anyway, just so glad to find a forum for finding out what is going on here.


----------



## fobs

Hope we get a discount on our broadband bill for this terrible service!


----------



## marsav

Folk's, Thankfully I am with BT! But I have been beseiged with calls tonight from people to help them. Behind every Internet address there is an IP address it is the IP address that is used to connect to the website. The DNS server translates the www address into something like this www.askaboutmoney.com => 82.195.144.147, The problem Eircom are having is that their DNS servers are being swamped with requests.  

I do have a temporary fix for the problem but please be careful what you do and *you do it at your own risk!* You can change your DNS servers to OpenDNS they are a company who have been around a while. 

Anyway, the solution is to go to your eircom broadband router http://192.168.1.254/

Go to Expert Mode, Configure, Connection

Write down and keep the values in Primary and secondary DNS 

beside Primary DNS Server type in 208.67.222.222
beside Secondary DNS Server type in 208.67.220.220

then click on Save and Restart Connection.

Shut down browser, say prayer to jeebus, restart. 

When the problem has been rectified in a day or 2 change back to the original settings. 

Now the additional health warning, I have suggested to people that they use this only to access emails etc and browsing the Web. *I would not do my online banking etc over a third party DNS server.* But at least you will be able to keep up to date with the wondering Eircom Notices! 

Hope this helps


----------



## Romulan

Announcement on Eircom NET Site;

_INTERNET SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT_
_Customers may have recently experienced delays in web browsing and may have been unable to access the Internet. In some cases, customers may have been redirected to incorrect websites._
_This issue has been caused by an unusual and irregular volume of internet traffic being directed onto our network, and this impacted the systems and servers that provide access to the Internet for our customers._
_eircom is working continuously to minimise the impact for customers and has taken a number of steps, including software updates and hardware interventions, to fully restore internet service._


----------



## Romulan

OPENDNS is reputable and secure and worth using for those who wish to restrict web access very effectively at home or work.  I see no problem using it for online banking.


----------



## Hoagy

Romulan said:


> OPENDNS is reputable and secure and worth using for those who wish to restrict web access very effectively at home or work. I see no problem using it for online banking.


 
Probably just as safe as Eircom, tbh.

Also you don't need to change any settings in the router, you can simply change the DNS settings in the PC.  Full instructions are on the Open DNS site.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

eircom.net has given a bit more information on Morning Ireland as reported in The Irish Times:

[broken link removed]


----------



## onq

Hi Brendan and thanks for the Update.

I have to say that I find Eircom's response totally underwhelming.

Last evening I was preparing for a High Court case to go this morning and I couldn't get either an urgen e-mail from my client or do online research, both needed to complete a Report.

I had to face a Senior Counsel this morning with a Draft Report before a day of negotiations.

I cannot begin to tell you how utterly annoyed I am and the receptionists had the luck of God with them that I was ten minutes late phoning them today.

Even the Broadband complaints e-mail facility on their website doesn't work and its hosted on an Apache server!

The need ot get their act together hugely or I'll move to a more reliable provider and I'm certain I won't be the only one.

Everyone is looking for savings in the current climate, but if you cannot complete the work, you won't be getting paid. Full stop.

ONQ


----------



## onq

I'd better do for dinner now, with the only sure thing that I won't be able to get back on after 9:00 this evening.

I await being pleasantly surprised.

Or not.

ONQ.


----------

